

US Military Warns Of Oil Shortages By 2015 With Significant Impact - startuprules
http://www.zerohedge.com/article/us-military-warns-oil-shortages-2015-significant-economic-and-political-impact-especially-we

======
melling
Well, if they really believe it they should be aggressively funding
electric/hybrid and fuel cell vehicles. They've got the kind of budget that
can make a big difference in innovation.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darpa>

